# HTC One kein Mobiles Internet



## Deeeeeeeenis (31. März 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seid einer woche das HTC one,doch mir ist erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen das ich kein Internet unterwegs hab,ich habe auch oben in der leiste nur ´h´ anstatt 3G.
Ich habe eine aktive flat und die Login daten im Handy sind auch eingeben. Laut der Funktion ´Nutzung´ habe ich bis heute, 3,8mb verbraucht. Also müsste ich doch theoretisch internet haben?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## GoZoU (31. März 2013)

Das H steht für HSDPA. Dieser Anzeige nach solltest du also Internet haben. BTW könntest du bitte etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion achten.

Woran machst du konkret fest, dass du unterwegs kein Internet hast?


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (31. März 2013)

Ich kann keine Seiten öffnen,Whatsapp funktioniert nicht und Blinkfeed aktualisiert sich nicht.


----------



## GoZoU (31. März 2013)

Schonmal einen Neustart ohne Schnellstart versucht und die Verbindung manuell zu deaktivieren und wieder zu aktivieren?


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (31. März 2013)

ich habe grade das Telefon neu gestartet und die Verbindung deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert. Blinkfeed aktualisiert sich aber Google Chrome und Whatsapp funktionieren immer noch nicht.


----------



## GoZoU (31. März 2013)

Mir fällt aktuell nur noch ein das Handy in den Flugmodus zu versetzen. Bei meinen bisherigen Handys hat der Neustart (komplett ausschalten und wieder einschalten) eigentlich immer bei solchen Problemchen funktioniert. 

Gehen alles Apps nicht (Playstore und andere Apps die Internetzugriff benötigen) oder nur die beiden genannten?


----------



## ile (1. April 2013)

Hast du O2? Einfach nochmal neustarten. Hatte ich vor kurzem mal.


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (1. April 2013)

ich habs geklärt, in den Standard Einstellungen war ´wap.eplus.de´eingespeichert anstatt ´internet.eplus.de´

Danke euch


----------

